# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 8/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake remains excellent for smaller and eating sized fish,
but is inconsistent and rather tough for larger walleyes. Anglers are
working the deeper water or trees. In the trees, try slip bobbers with
leeches or crawlers. In the deeper areas, try working old rocky points
with bottom bouncers and spinners tipped with leeches or crawlers. The
better areas have been the Golden Highway, Monkey Ridge, the Howard Farm area, Patience Point, the old sunken pier at Grahams Island, Ft. Totten & Cactus Point, Stromme Addition, Foughty's Point, and Pelican Island in East Bay. Pike continue to be caught in most parts of the lake. The pike have moved deeper though. Try working the deeper flooded trees, the north end of Creel Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, or the Ft. Totten area. White bass fishing is really spotty, but some have been reported at the Six Mile and 57 bridges. Perch fishing has been fair with the best area being Creel Bay. Try in the trees by the Country Club or north of Woodland, or the 24-32 foot depth in these areas and off of Rocky Point. The best bite is early morning. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

